# Amnesty picture: Disappearance



## Gard (Mar 11, 2010)

Iam a member of the Amnesty society at my school. They are holding a small "competition" Here is the description:

"Disappearances are used as a weapon in the combat against terror will be one of the action highlights this spring. In Pakistan, Russia, and many other countries people are being abducted, and their families and friends have no knowledge of their whereabouts or how they are doing. This constitutes a human rights violation.

In connection with this springs highlight, Amnesty is creating a thematic photographic display on the issue of disappearances."

So we have to take a picture of disappearance.
I'm working on a few ideas but would really like some more as I'm not satisfied with them jet.

Hope you can help us


----------



## matfoster (Mar 11, 2010)

what ideas have you had so far?


----------



## Gard (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry that i didn't reply earlier, but for some reason the login wouldn't accept my password, not even the one that they sent when i used the "forgot password". Seems like its happened to a few others here on the forums. 

Anyway as we have some snow right now i was considering trying to do something with that (Like a trail of footsteps that suddenly stopped. However the snow will be gone when the campaign starts so i figured that wasn't a good idea)

I was also considering taking a picture of like an empty seat at the dinner table. Have 5 people sit around the table eating (Maybe out of focus) but have the table set for 6 and have the empty plate. 

However as i said not to pleased with any of these. So i was wondering if you had any other ideas.


----------



## cprincipe (Mar 19, 2010)

I see more possibilities for Photoshopping rather than photography.  Some ideas (because I love Amnesty International):

- wedding photos, bride/groom gone, shadow is still there
- car driving down road, driver gone, passenger still there
- kitchen, fridge open, smashed bottle of milk on floor
- nursery, baby crying in crib, baby's bottle dropped/smashed on floor
- playground, parents pushing kids on swings, one kid sitting still because the kid has no one to push them
- hockey/soccer team obviously missing a team member
- office, series of cubes/desks, one desk has tons of papers piled up on it
- classroom with teacher gone


----------

